

The iPhone App Store is the world's biggest walled garden. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/07/28/hey-iphone-are-you-a-computer-or-a-phone/

======
jacquesm
If there is one thing that has turned me off apple it's the iphone + appstore
combo, as well as their exclusive deals with certain telcos.

I know it's a huge hit businesswise and everybody is really happy with their
iphones - well, not everybody but for the most part - but instead I find
myself thinking about how great it would have been if Apple had made this a
completely open platform.

There would have been an order of magnitude more applications for it and
people would have bought their iphones 'plan-less' from the apple store and a
plan to go with it from their favourite provider.

------
timmaah
umm facebook?

